#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-19
<elacheche> Morning Africa!
<Kilos> afternoon africa
<elacheche> Hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> hows my cheche?
<Kilos> hi r0ckwilda
<elacheche> Tired Kilos x) But happy :)
<Kilos> then only rest is needed elacheche
<Kilos> im glad you are happy
<elacheche> Yesterday we had the Software Freedom Day in Tunisia :D It was AMAZING!!
<Kilos> wonderful
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-20
 * QA going down for a kernel update.. wbb in a jiffy
<craigzim> so r we having a meeting on the 28th ?
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-21
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<philipballew> Kilos, hey man.
<philipballew> how goes life?
<Kilos> bit sore after op and not allowed to sit, but recovering and will be here full time again in a few weeks
<Kilos> hows things there
 * Kilos waves
<dupingping> Hi, Kilos
<Kilos-> dupingping congrats on being the newest ubuntu member here
<dupingping> Kilos-, Thank you for your help.
<Kilos-> anytime dupingping
<dupingping> :)
<Kilos-> and its great to have a chinese lady with us here
<dupingping> me too.
<dupingping> i like africa.
<Kilos-> you are doing a wonderful job. keep it up
<dupingping> the word, ubuntu also from africa.
<Kilos-> yes
<dupingping> yes, Kilos-
<Kilos-> and mark shuttleworth also from here
<dupingping> yes, right.
<Kilos-> you can also join our ubuntu-za channel
<dupingping> which country is ubuntu-za for?
<Kilos-> this channel is where we connect all of africa
<Kilos-> south africa
<Kilos-> this channel connects from tunisia in the north to capetown in the south
<dupingping> yes, i joined at there.
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-22
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-23
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> elacheche all ok lad?
<elacheche> Hey Kilos !
<elacheche> Yeah, u?
<Kilos> ok too ty
<craigbrash> hello Kilos
<craigbrash> been quiet here
<Kilos> hi craigbrash yeah i been slack
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb craigbrash
<Kilos> i said i  been slack and you disappear
<Kilos> sig
<Kilos> h
<craigbrash> we all been slack :(
<craigbrash> need to get thing onthe move again
<Kilos> im recoverying from the op and should sit for 3 weeks
<Kilos> shouldnt
<Kilos> and lying down and typing is hard work
<craigbrash> hope your recovery goes well :) .
<craigbrash> speech to text?
<Kilos> so far so good ty
<Kilos> first week has been a bit sore but ok
<Kilos> i dunno how to do the speech to text thing
<Kilos> i installed something but already forgot about it
<Kilos> sleep tight africa'
<craigbrash> night Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-24
<Kilos> afternoon africa
<Kilos> hi sameer-isa
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<elacheche> Hey Africa :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Wassup?
<Kilos> ot much
<Kilos> n
<elacheche> :)
<sameer-isa> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-25
<melodie> hi all!
<melodie> hi Kilos !
<Kilos> hi everyone
<Na3iL> o/ Africa
<melodie> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hey melodie Kilos
<Na3iL> hows you guys? :)
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> recovering from op so shouldnr be sitting
<melodie> oh!
<melodie> you aren't allowed to sit?
<Kilos> will visit here on and off for 3 weeks more then be back full time hopefully
<Kilos> no sitting bending coughing sneezing etc
<Na3iL> gd luck Kilos may the god be with you..
<Kilos> ty Na3iL im fine otherwise and seem to be healing quick
<Na3iL> I hope so
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ill be fine
<Kilos> just cut tummy muscles need to be nursed during recovery time
<melodie> Kilos take good care and be careful then
<Kilos> i will ty melodie
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-24
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny and the rest of africa
<CraigZim> hello all :)
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<elacheche> Morning forlks
<CraigZim> Are we meeting on Wednesday?
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-25
<theShirbiny> morning
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-26
<theShirbiny> Good morning everyone :)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-27
<elacheche> hey r3m0n
<r3m0n> hi... elacheche
<r3m0n> how're you ;)
<theShirbiny> Heya elacheche :D
<elacheche> hey theShirbiny wassup!!
<elacheche> good r3m0n u?
<elacheche> r3m0n: This is your 2nd time here isnt it?
<r3m0n> I'm fine...
<r3m0n> I'm talking 2nd time but sit every time...
<elacheche> :D
<r3m0n> ;)
<r3m0n> what are you doing...
<elacheche> working :3
<theShirbiny> elacheche, /j #linuxac !
<Kilos> o/
<theShirbiny> Kilos, \o
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<Kilos> why nyou up so late
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-28
<CraigZim> morning all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim theShirbiny and the rest of africa
#ubuntu-africa 2018-10-22
<elacheche> Hello Africa! Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi there elacheche, you well?
<elacheche> I am good! How are you doing my friend?
<Kilos> in hospital doing more scans and tests beofore they will even discuss an angiogram
<Kilos> fools
<Kilos> 2 years they have been putting off a bypass op
<Kilos> ggrrrrrr
<elacheche> :/
<elacheche> Take care of yourself.. I hope you'll be in good helth soon
#ubuntu-africa 2019-10-27
<melodie> hello, bonsoir
